# Negotiating Teaching Salary



## Frasek

I wanted to see if anyone had had luck negotiating their salary before signing an elt contract.

The company I'm in the middle of the hiring process with is offering 220,000 yen a month. I had initially asked for 250,000, as that is the standard entry level salary for teaching english. 

I would like at least 230,000, especially since I need to pay for my own apartment and the job is in Kobe-- an expensive place to live. I dont really want to spend more than 30% of my salary on an apartment, or feel like im living paycheck to paycheck.

Any advice on negotiating? Is it possible? How did you do it? This is a privately owned school, so I feel like I have a shot.


----------



## bettysue

Hey! 
Not sure about teaching English salaries, but welcome to Kobe!
Will your school pay for key money (non-refundable bond)? There are some places that don't ask for the key money, my school paid for mine.


let me know if you need any help!


----------



## Frasek

bettysue said:


> Hey!
> Not sure about teaching English salaries, but welcome to Kobe!
> Will your school pay for key money (non-refundable bond)? There are some places that don't ask for the key money, my school paid for mine.
> 
> 
> let me know if you need any help!




I actually have yet to get into the nitty gritty with them, but I don't think they will be giving me any housing stipend, besides acting as my guarantor & helping me find a place.

I may see if they can give me some perks if they can't raise my salary. Like paid vacation, etc.

Any advice on finding a roommate in Kobe?

What is Kobe like? What do you do for fun there? Any insight would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Rube

New comers are on the bottom of the totem pole as they say, good luck but don't get your hopes up. English teachers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## bettysue

Frasek, 
I'm still quite new here and still finding out things!
However, there is lots to do here, but some things more pricey than others!
Drinking can be cheap in Japanese bars, the expat ones are a bit more.
Eating out is great, depending on what and where you eat!
Exploring around Kobe is fun, Osaka and Kyoto is not far (an hour or so!) Check out the festivals, lots go music gigs about - get the Kansai Scene when you get here - lots of info on whats about and what to do!
Shopping is a big activity if you like, beware some shops V expensive! 
Not sure on how you can get a room mate, perhaps ask around when you get here...
As an ELS teacher you won't find it too hard to meet drinking buddies!
When you getting here?


----------



## Frasek

bettysue said:


> Frasek,
> I'm still quite new here and still finding out things!
> However, there is lots to do here, but some things more pricey than others!
> Drinking can be cheap in Japanese bars, the expat ones are a bit more.
> Eating out is great, depending on what and where you eat!
> Exploring around Kobe is fun, Osaka and Kyoto is not far (an hour or so!) Check out the festivals, lots go music gigs about - get the Kansai Scene when you get here - lots of info on whats about and what to do!
> Shopping is a big activity if you like, beware some shops V expensive!
> Not sure on how you can get a room mate, perhaps ask around when you get here...
> As an ELS teacher you won't find it too hard to meet drinking buddies!
> When you getting here?



Good advice! I'm looking forward to making new friends and really exploring Kobe and the surrounding areas. Thanks for the Scene mag suggestion, I'll definitely check that out.

Nothing is set in stone, but hopefully I'll be moving over there late March to early April. It will all depend on when I get my visa.

How was the culture shock for you? I can't wait!!


----------



## bettysue

That's a good time to move, it will be getting warmer!

If you haven't already started, basic Japanese phrases would be very helpful! 
Yep, be ready for anything - it's defo a culture shock, but also very exciting! read up on the dos and donts of Japan x


----------



## Frasek

bettysue said:


> That's a good time to move, it will be getting warmer!
> 
> If you haven't already started, basic Japanese phrases would be very helpful!
> Yep, be ready for anything - it's defo a culture shock, but also very exciting! read up on the dos and donts of Japan x



Bettysue,

I've been researching a lot of dos and don'ts in Japan. I'm certain I'll commit many faux pas, regardless of my good intentions. Thanks for the heads up!

I'm looking forward to the summer, actually. I've heard Japan is insanely hot (especially Kansai). I hail from a pretty humid, sticky place in the summer, myself, so it will interesting to compare. I'll make sure to pack tons of antiperspirant lol.

What kinds of foods are popular in Kansai?


----------

